# can't sleep without Benadryl



## backwoodsmama (Aug 5, 2004)

I feel like a drug addict...I can't get to sleep without taking Benadryl. Our DS is 14 mo. and has only slept through the night once (and then I woke up with mastitis!). We have always co-slept. He's always up at least 3 times, but often thrashes and squirms, and several times a week is up more often. Sometimes he goes right back to sleep after nursing, sometimes not. I am EXHAUSTED but having trouble sleeping - guess I'm always waiting for him to wake up. The only way I get any sleep at all is taking Benadryl, which works but sometimes I have trouble waking up enough to roll over and nurse him unless he fully wakes and cries, which I feel badly about. Recently my doctor mentioned that in some children Benadryl actually makes them more awake and I should try to cut out the Benadryl, and maybe he'd sleep better. I haven't taken any this week so far, but the lack of sleep is turning me into the monster mother from hell and he isn't sleeping any differently! Anyone know how long Benadryl would take to leave my system? Any other ideas on how I can sleep better? I tried chamomile tea which helped but then I woke up having to pee - if it's not one thing it's another...I'm just too tired to think how I'll ever get through this.


----------



## Patchy Dragon (Jun 14, 2003)

sleep seems to be an neverending battle...

Have you tried taking a hot shower or bath right before you nurse DS to sleep? It helps me and Patrick sleep better if I take him into the shower. Get him clean and pass him off to daddy to get dry & dressed. While daddy does his duty I just soak in the hot water.

I hope you find a routine that works for you


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Try Rescue Remedy. It's a Bach Flower remedy blend, and I know many people it's worked for to help them get to sleep. Good luck!
Mandy


----------



## MsMoMpls (Oct 22, 2002)

The benadryl should be out of your system, it is pretty fast acting. I really doubt it is keeping the kiddo up... lots of mainstream doctors are recommending it to parents for their babes to sleep through the night. If it were keeping him up, it would be better already.

If you need help just every once in awhile, it is a good option. The other thing to think about, if it isn't a problem for you is a nice glass of wine. Nurse him to sleep, have a glass and as long as he doesn't nurse for 2 hours or so- he won't get much.

Sleep is very important, I suggest getting caught up at least once a week if at all possible. Easier said then done. When I want sympathy, I say- I haven't slept through the night in over 3 years. Maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but not much.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Try Skullcap tincture. My midwife gave it to me after my baby was born so I could sleep even though I was so wired from the birth. It worked AMAZINGLY well. It takes the edge of the frusteration of insomnia and kind of helps your mind turn off. It really is the only herbal remedy I've used, for anything, that has been so fast-acting and effective.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

Valerian also works very well for sleep difficulties - works wonders on my mom.


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh gosh, I could have written your post 2 years ago! I have been plagued by insomnia/light sleeping my whole life, but being "aware" of a baby in my bed plus nursing him during the night just exacerbated it. I know how absolutely awful it is, and how mind-numblingly tired you can become!

All the suggestions here are good ones! What worked for me was benedryl occasionally at night, but also Sleepytime Plus tea. It's not the regular Celestial Seasons Sleepytime tea that you get at any mainstream grocery store. This tea is still made my Celestial Seasonings, but it's called "Sleepytime Plus", and I've only ever found it at the health food store. It's got Valerian Root in it, which konks me out. I've tried just straight Valerian Root tea, and OMG, it is the nastiest tasting stuff in the world! :LOL

I would also take melatonin. It comes in 1 mg and 3 mg sizes, and I would take 1 mg about a half hour before bed, then drink the Sleepytime Plus tea. That was usually enough for me. If it wasn't, I'd break out the ol' benedryl. I tried to take that as sparingly as possible (when I did take it, I took 1 pill instead of 2) as I'd read that benedryl can dry up milk supply. I don't know if that's true or not, and I can't remember where I read it, but I was always careful about it just the same.

Good luck!! I know it's just absolutely maddening to not be able to sleep!!


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks to the OP for this post - I'm troubled by insomnia too, and now I've got a couple other things to try. Beware of alcohol, as suggested by one PP - obviously YMMV, but even a single glass of wine too late in the evening makes it hard for me to sleep well.


----------



## I STIK M (Dec 12, 2004)

to hepl detox from benadyl, try fennel tea, its good for cleansing the blood, is safe when breast feeding, helps digestion.also, it is the only thing i know of that will clean the drugs out of the blood after sugery.
also consider homeopathy, coffee cruda works opposite of coffee, is safe and non addicting. do you meditate? it is not sleep but it help keeps you balenced. my ds is not quite 9 months and sleeps only from 7pm-1am, most days with NO NAPPING! and i work full time, so i feel your fatigue,blessings.


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

I too sleep lightly and wake at every noise my dd makes (we co sleep)- I use Calms Forte by Hylands, they're homeopathic. They don't work as good as benadryl, but they are non addicting.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I disagree with Maureen. I'm one of those people who gets wired and jittery on Benadryl. It takes a week or two for me to feel right after taking just one dose. I think it very well could still be in your system, especially if you were taking it daily for a while.


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

Have you tried melatonin? You can take 1 mg safely while nursing.

Hugs, my DD wakes 5-12 times a night as well. It feels like I will never not be sleepy again. I find myself staring at the clock waiting for the time when my DH takes over in the morning and I get an hour of uninterrupted sleep.

I try to remember that it won't last forever.


----------

